# android java tastatureingaben abfangen.



## Flo. (12. Mrz 2015)

Hallo ich hab vir kurzem mit java für android angefangen und bin noch recht unerfahren....
Ich wollte die eingaben der tastatur abfangen um gegebenenfalls eine Seite zu öffnen oder sonstwas.
Die zahlen konnte ich mit diesem code abfangen jedoch werden  buchstaben nicht erkannt und ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter...


CODE:

```
public class MainActivity extends Activity 
{
	EditText et;
	TextView tv;
    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState)
    {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.main);

		tv = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.textview);
		et = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.edittext);
		et.setOnKeyListener(OnKeyListener);
		tv.setText("Anzeige");
    }
	OnKeyListener OnKeyListener = new OnKeyListener(){
		
		@Override
		public boolean onKey(View v, int keycode, KeyEvent e)
		{
			char ch = e.getNumber();
			
			//tv.setText("Keycodes"+"|"+e.getKeyCode()+"|"+ch+"|"+keycode);
			if (keycode == KeyEvent.KEYCODE_ENTER) { 
				tv.setText("Enter");
			}
			switch(e.getKeyCode()){
					case KeyEvent.KEYCODE_BUTTON_C:
					tv.setText("Keycode_Button_C");
						break;
				case KeyEvent.KEYCODE_C:
					tv.setText("Keycode_c");
					break;
				case KeyEvent.KEYCODE_12:
					tv.setText("Keycode_12");
					break;
			}
		
			return false;
		}

		
	};

}
```
:noe:


----------



## Flo. (16. Mrz 2015)

Google hab ich auch schon befragt und nichts gefunden mach ich irgendetwas grundsetzlich falsch oder stimmt der code so wie er ist??
Die Auskommatierte Zeile sollte mir nur die Codes fuer die Tasten verraten aber ich bekomme sie nur von den zahlen nicht von den einzelnen Buchstaben


----------

